# Holiday menus



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This is my first menu this year:

"substantual cocktail buffet"

beef tenderloin sandwich with caramelized onions, coarse mustard and horseradish sauce on rosemary rolls....

Smoked turkey sandwiches with cranberry chutney and root slaw on ciabatta

cold: crudite with red pepper buttermilk dressing
fruit

hot: butternut squash puree with maple syrup in fillo cups
small potatoes twice stuffed with morels

Passed: morbier on crouton with truffle honey drizzle
apple with smoked trout and aoili
black trumpet duxelle on crouton
fig and blue cheese on puff with balsalmic syrup drizzle

chocolate meragines
chocolate chocolate cherry brownies
pecan caramel stars 
sugar cookies with crystal sugar

wine, beer, eggnog

YOURS????


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That sounds so good Shroom!

Is this the menu you will use for your holiday entertaining or is it the menu you'll propose to your clients?


I have not decided on a menu yet. All I know is there will be turkey and miniature chocolate tarts, some with clementine compote, other with caramel.


And cookies, I do want to make the pecan caramel star and the toffee bits shortbread. 


I did make a master list of cookies and sweets. I just have to decide on a few, at this point, there must be over 150 recipes on the list....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds great shroom!!!

What do you serve your apple and smoked trout on?
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

an apple slice with a touch of dillweed aoili and a few flakes of smoked Mo trout on the end with a tiny bit of aoili and a dill frond on top of the trout...light, crunchy, good for diet guys, economical....what more could you ask for???

It's a party I've proposed to a client....who is a shroom hunter thus the wild shrooms.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just a note Shroom, since it is for a client, in French it is meringues.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that one always gets me....guess I need to plaster it on my desk cus I type it regularly...say CC what do you do about creative spelling on bids? my spell check doesn't get that one, for that matter I wouldn't know what else we're missing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroom,


If you have a French menu or French terms to be looked at, I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Knowing my wonderful ability to spell I'm almost afraid to answer.

I'm lucky because my program at work "file maker pro"has spell check, But only in english. I'm lucky though because my director of F&B is from Laussane and specks French,italian,spanish,german and our director of Ops is a Waldorf alumni and Cornell grad (Drew Niemport was her class mate) has an unbelievible ability to support my menus,Also my H.R person is from France as well.
So as I put together proposels for clients that need some tweeking in other languages I rely on my peers at work
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The advantages of working for corporate....I want my own multilingual speller tooooooo, especially a german one that repairs cars and fix computers.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How about a French version of Word? 


Doesn't fix car though.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I wish I could help!!!!

But take me out of the kitchen and I'm all thumbs 
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

a couple things I'm rolling out next week.

Pumpkin rissoto cake with a rouget of toasted corn,chanterels and maine lobster, I thought maybe a coral zabligone

Simmered shallot bruchetta with a fine bruiniose of rattatulie and sliced loin of lamb..I'm debating if I want to add a dash of curry to the ratt?

roast amish chicken with a wild mushroom pudding and a cider-thyme jus, Perhaps a apple-yukon galette?

baked chathom cod with mass cockles,stonigton chard and brown butter with smashed leeks and chive oil

what do ya think?
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A study in orange....how fun and chantrelles are one of my favs
Lamb gone Mediterranean/Indian.....I'm working on it, ratatoille is one of my least favorite things, I eat at a French restaurant often that over uses it....
I'm all over the chicken.....what shrooms and absolutely the galette
Cod<never ate a cockle> sounds very NE....smashed leeks huh is that in smashed tators ?

Richard Perry is doing chicken hash at his restaurant....whatdaja think of a small dish of chicken or game bird hash with a poached quail egg in an indention? possibly a few black trumpets in the hash.....sauce?????

Whole Foods has this incredible pumpkin yeast bread....not sweet at all, just a good loaf.....imagine making stuffing with it or 
croutons.....fall salad with pumpkin bread croutons, dried cranberries, pear dressing.....maybe some blue cheese....


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a decent pupmkin yeast bread if you need it. I make it into pumpkin sweet rolls but you can make it into bread and top with some grains or seeds. I'm not sure about using it as a stuffing (I'm picky about stuffing) but turned into a bread pudding would be great (my mind only seems to work on sweets now adays...).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This is the first time I've had a savory or non-sweet pumpkin bread....Boy can you imagine sweet rolls with bourbon soaked raisins, pecans, orange zest rolled into a more brioche version...oh man.
The possibilities are so exciting......the custard from "In the Sweet Kitchen's" pumpkin bread pudding...Regans bread is a quick bread...but the custard is orange/vanilla bean and lucious.
Or just turkey sandwiches on thepumpkin bread with cranberry chutney, hmmmm what kinda veg would you put on that....lettuce is not quite right.....
Or using the dough as a calazone.....I could see Indian filling going great....lamb samosa kinda thing....or Italian twist with Porcinis, Pancetta, artichokes maybe, garlic, buttons with a hit of Marsala or Maderia or even Bourbon as an app.
Or Southern with pork sausage and green onions, garlic, sorta Nachadish (phonetically spelled) meat pie with sweet potato dough....cooollll
Or Pumpkin pizza dough with roasted roots, garlic, 5 year old gouda shavings, mozz maybe...add a sauteed winter leafy green with acid to cut the sweet....
Fondue with Pumpkin bread.....now what cheesey combo belongs with that????
Good to be in the groove again.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I think there is a recipe for pumpkin cranberry bread in Baking With Julia.

When making pumpkin pie, do you used heavy cream or carnation milk? Bake your own pumpkin or use canned pumpkin?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

All the above!!!! I really really like Cazuela Pie from "In the Sweet Kitchen" it is incredible....and a wonderful verison of the standard pumpkin pie.


----------

